

Ask HN: Anyone applies Pareto's principle in their daily life? - fezzl

Anyone has been following their self-devised implementation plan to take advantage of Pareto's principle (the 80/20 rule)? I'm looking for people with experience applying Pareto's principle in different aspects of life: learning, working, relationships, health and wellness, leisure, etc. Thanks!
======
vga15
The first time I'd been to a gym was about 8 years back, and I'd been led to
believe that progress (weight loss & a certain muscular definition, from my
pov) couldn't be had without working one's butt off, for about 2 hours a day.

Through a bunch of experiments over the past couple of years (after a 3-year-
long hiatus), I believe I've nailed down the 20% that'd result in 80% of the
effects most sought-after. I've cut down my workout duration from 1.5 hours to
about 20-25 minutes, and have been doing better -- on strength, gains and
energy -- than my self-selected control group of sorts. Most of them workout
closer to 2 hours, 6 times a week.

It isn't always easy figuring out the exact elements that'd make the perfect
20%. Experience certainly helps narrow things down. I believe the amount of
experience & time required, could be hacked massively by studying the mistakes
others have made (mentors, books, interviews), and the stuff the've learned
the hard way.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Sounds like you've hacked the whole workout thing! I haven't been in 6 months,
but before that used to go 5x a week, for 1.5 hrs each day. It has been hard
for me to go in becuase I've been so darn busy. I'm gonna get back in there
this week though, and would love to hear about your plan. Care to share? My
objective - gain muscle, lose fat.

~~~
vga15
Great you're getting back at it. Tiny workouts during the week work wonders
for the brain.

Much of the info below wouldn't be new territory for you, but I hope it helps.
The points I wanted to emphasize: measure, prevent plateaus, and that less is
more.

Losing weight and putting on muscle should come easy initially, since you've
had a break for a while.

\--------

Most importantly, 'measure':

\- Keep note of your 8-rep max. Make sure you're not pushing yourself too far.
Most folks feel embarrassed to add on the tiny 1.5-2 pound weights to what
they're currently lifting. But thats thats the sort of increment you should be
looking at -- 1.5-2 pounds every other week. This can't go on infinitely.

\- Vitals: blood pressure, creatinine levels, pulse rate, pulse deceleration
time. If you're doing it right, you should see improvements on some of these.
Most folks choose to ignore deceleration time.

\- Muscle repair time. How long they stay sore. Things that've reduced repair-
time for me: glutamine, multi-vitamins, fish-oil, upping the protein intake
(fish etc.).

\- Optimize the diet --> repair time --> strength-gains relationship. There
certainly is a level of protein intake (differs per person) that'll result in
maximized gains & lesser repair time.

\- Quality of sleep. Note down how rested you felt when you woke up. Tune your
diet/vitamin intake for better sleep & more vivid dreams even.

\- Food intake. The exact items you've consumed, vitamins involved, calories
(tagged by fat, carb, protein).

\- Productivity, through measurable values: pomodoro's, lines of code, emails
replied to, calls made, blog posts written etc.

\- Energy levels during the day. Times you felt sleepy, irritated, low-on-
resolve etc.

\- Body function: pains felt, skin irritations, bowel-movements, urination-
frequency.

\- And obviously, you'd be tracking body weight constantly (preferably on a
daily basis). Personally, I wasn't too bothered about tracking inches on my
biceps and such.

\--------

While it might seem mundane to track all of that stuff, you'll have a ton of
fun coming up with interesting conclusions from the data. If you stick with it
for at least 8 weeks -- measuring, analyzing, implementing, improving -- you'd
have turned yourself 80% better.

Also,

\- For a diet, I'd suggest Tim Ferris's 'slow carb' variant of the low-carb
diets that are all over the place. It works quite well. Cheat-days are
mandatory.

\- My workout consists mostly of compound lifts (squats, bench etc.). I'd set
aside a couple of days each week for cardio -- lasting about 25-30mins.
Resistance training about 3-4 times a week, and keep switching workouts
(you'll find a plethora of interesting ones at the bodybuilding forums) every
month or so, to prevent plateauing.

